# It's Borgonyon's Birthday!



## alexacohen

And we're late for the party!

Quick, everyone, we need chilled white wine, delicatessen food, a birthday cake, champagne -

First quality - our dearest Ponderador deserves the best!

Happy birthday, Borgonyon!

Alexa


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Borgo!

De todo corazón deseo que pases un día estupendo, muy consentido por tus mujeres  y tus cuates.
Por ahí he escuchado que Ro es buena para la paella, con suerte al rato nos invita un platote (de preferencia vegetariana ).

Un abrazote,
Tampi


----------



## romarsan

Chicas, un huequecito que voy con la paella... este... ¿nos habíamos puesto de acuerdo con los ingredientes? 

Bueno, de momento vamos con unas tapitas y unos vinos y lo decidimos.

Un abrazo enorme Borgo, feliz cumpleaños 

Disfruta con tus princesas

*FELIZ   CUMPLEAÑOS QUERIDO AMIGO*​


----------



## Jaén

Pues yo me anoto con *un refrescante aperitivo*!!

Feliz cumple, tocayo!!

Salud!


----------



## Vanda

Mañana chicos, not today! Anyway, as people have already begun it...

Parabéns adiantados Borgonyon! Muitas felicidades!
​


----------



## turi

*TACHÍN, TACHÁN, TACHÍN, TACHÁN, TACHÍN, TACHÁN!

OUR PONDERATOR IS A VERY NICE MAN!!!!!

¡¡¡Que lo pases de fábula con los tuyos y que sea un día inolvidable!!!

*No voy a poder asistir a la fiesta porqué me han informado que Scotty ya no trabaja con el trasladador inmediato, Pero aquí me tomo con los que nos hemos quedado unas copitas a tu salud. Si la salud va a aumentar con el número de copitas, vas a quedar hecho un roble!!

*i want to go to Borg's birthday party, BEAM ME UP ANYBODY!!!!!!


Un cordial abrazo,

Juan *


----------



## fsabroso

Vaya Borgo:

Uno más para celebrar, un fuerte abrazo y que tengas un excelente dia, disfruta de la familia, de la comida y del buen vino.

Feliz Cumpleaños !!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Borgonyon!


¡Qué tengas todo un año lleno de alegría!​


----------



## alexacohen

Vanda said:


> Mañana chicos, not today! Anyway, as people have already begun it...
> 
> Parabéns adiantados Borgonyon! Muitas felicidades!​


 
But it's today in my part of the world! If I wait till tomorrow, I'll be late!


----------



## UVA-Q

OK, it is not still your birth-day in my part of the world, but, hey! the party will last so much longer starting with Alexa's clock...and  following her instructions, I arrived with the cake, hugs and kisses to our dear friend.

Espero que sigas lleno de bendiciones, querido Borgo!!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

♪♫♪♫♪ Feliz cumple. ♪♫♪♫♪
Un saludo afectuoso
Silvia


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, querido amigo!!!
Yo puedo ayudar en la cocina a preparar la paella en tanto los demás se encargan de mantenernos bien "hidratados" (cocinar sin un vaso de vino tinto al lado no tiene ninguna gracia)
Un abrazo.
Que pases un gran día junto a tu familia.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Borgonyon,

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Borgo.
Happy Birthday to you!

Espero que pas'es el d'ia de maravilla!

TezzaLuna


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, campeón. Un abrazo. Aquí se habla mucho de las paellas, pero nadie trae ninguna, así que allá va una mixta. Y algo para acompañar. Y las cervezas, claro. 

Bueno, espero que te gusten. 

Felicidades otra vez, y que cumplas muchos más que decimos por aquí.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Ayvá, Hormiguita... has dejado los caracoles...


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> Ayvá, Hormiguita... has dejado los caracoles...


 
Es que a mí me gustan.  Bueeeeno, para compensar traigo un arroz con bogavante.

No creo que nadie tenga queja de ésto.  Además no lleva conejo.


----------



## Mirlo

Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba 
el Rey Borgonyon.....
Feliz Cumpleaños querido forero y que sean muchos más
...​


----------



## Tampiqueña

antpax said:


> es que a mí me gustan. :d bueeeeno, para compensar traigo un arroz con bogavante.
> 
> no creo que nadie tenga queja de ésto.  además *no lleva conejo*.


----------



## borgonyon

It's this a way to celebrate or what?!






Thank y'all!​


----------



## alexacohen

Bah, me dice bandwidth exceeded!


----------



## Mirlo

borgonyon said:


> It's this a way to celebrate or what?!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank y'all!​


 No salió la imagen 'Borgo'


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Borgonyon*
* Tarde llego también. 
Ya veo que estamos de manteles largos con dos tipos de paellas.  
Como siempre, Ant nunca falla con las chelas. 
Para no llegar con las manos vacías, aquí traigo un molito pa' chuparse los dedos. *
* Muchas felicidades.*

**​


----------



## Gévy

!Felicidades Bourguignon (con este toque francés no te queda mal el nombre tampoco )!

Que cumplas muchos más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## speedier

A belated

Happy Birthday

Borgonyon

from Welsh Wales.

And here's wishing you many more of them!!​


----------



## krolaina

Muy bien....es que no se puede ser más desastre! Mil pedones, mil perdones...

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!! Espero que la fiesta haya sido de las tremendas, de las que no se olvidan, de las mejores que hayas tenido. 

Un abrazo muy grande.


----------



## turi

No creo que a Borgonyon le importe, así la fiesta es larguíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisima!!!!


----------



## Eugin

No Carolinita preciosa... siempre puede haber alguien más desastre que vos... y esa soy yo .... y como falté al día preciso, dear Borgo, te deseo todo un año lleno de eventos positivos para seguir festejando con todos los que más quieres!!! ¡*Muchas felicidades*!!! 

Y para seguir festejando, como sugiere turissa, te envío una de las tortas que más me gustan, con dulce de leche... ¡uno de los manjares argentinos!!! 

¡Un abrazote!!


----------

